# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  عملية حسابيه تثير الدهشة

## همسات الروح

عملـــيه حســـابيه تثـــير الدهشــــــــــــــه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هذه عبارة عن عمليات حسابية بسيطة تثير الدهشة 
قرب الآلة الحاسبة وابدأ معي الخطوات: 
اضرب عدد إخوانك في 2 
اذا لم يكن لديك إخوان فتجاهل هذه الفقرة 
أضف 3 
اضرب المجموع في 5 
أضف عدد أخواتك 
اذا لم يكن لديك أخوات فتجاهل هذه الفقرة 
اضرب الناتج بـ 10 
أضف عدد أجدادك الإحياء 
اذا لم يكن لديك أجداد أحياء فتجاهل هذه الفقرة 
اطرح 150 
الان اكتب ناتجك 
لاحظ ان الناتج مكون من ثلاثة أرقام 
الان امسك رأسك ولاحظ معي 
العدد الأول من اليمين هو عدد أجدادك الأحياء ……صح؟ 
العدد الأوسط هو عدد أخواتك………………….صح؟ 
العدد الأخير هو عدد إخوانك…………………..صح؟ 


همسات الروح :toung:

----------


## بلسم جروحي

مشكورة اختي همسات الروح
اختك بلسم جروحي

----------

